# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  El "aromo", un arbusto necesario, muy utilizado y de mantenimiento complicado. ¿Cuales son los costos reales para su mantenimiento?

## Amadeo Garcia Aste

Buenas Tardes, 
El denominda "aromo" es muy utilizado en Ica -al menos es la zona que conozco- para cercar los fundos; pero observo -ver fotografías adjuntas- que su mantenimiento es bastante complicado, dilatado en tiempos y costoso, esto último como hipótesis. 
Al respecto, para corroborar dicha hipótesis, mucho agradeceré información respecto a: ¿Cuales son costos/gastos reales -en S/ ó US$- del personal asociado a la poda del arbusto? ¿Que tiempo demora una cuadrilla en podar una "distancia" (ej: 100m / 1km) de cerco? ¿A cuanto de personal (número de operarios) puede ascender dicha cuadrilla?
(*) Cabe indicar que cuando señalo como poda, me refiero a la poda de ambos lados del cerco, así como la altura del mismo. 
Igualmente si tienen algún otro comentario respecto a este tema será de gran utilidad para el análisis de soluciones en tecnología con el objetivo de reducir los costos de operación para los agricultores.  
Saludos y gracias, 
Amadeo   aromo poda iv.jpgaromo poda iii.jpgaromo poda i.jpgaromo poda ii.jpgTemas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" Alternativas ecológicas para prevenir "el Brazo Negro" en el manzano

----------


## Amadeo Garcia Aste

Un par de consultas adicionales: ¿Cuantas veces al año se realiza lampoda? ¿En alguna época del año en específico?

----------


## golcito18

que otra planta se usa para cercar predios?, he solicitado un presupuesto para la instalacion de un cerco perimetrico de 800m lineales con 2 puertas y la verdad ha sido un monto bastante alto US $ 60000 aprox.

----------


## kscastaneda

En 100 metros entran 400 huaranguillos. Es decir 4 huaranguillos/metro = 0.25 m entre plantas. 
Inversión : $ 180 x millar = $ 0.18 x unidad
Cerco tiene : 800 m lineales --> se necesitan 3200 huaranguillos = $ 576 dólares 
Puesto en Trujillo.

----------

golcito18

----------


## HB73

Hola, 
Yo tenia la idea que se sembraban los aromos cada 50 cm. Pregunte en un vivero en ica y me dieron el precio de 0.40 centavos de sol por planta, pero que por cantidad podia bajar. 
Saludos,

----------

golcito18

----------


## golcito18

gracias por los datos, tendran contacto de estos proveedores para cercos vivos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Yo creo que depende de lo que se quiere lograr con el cerco; si se siembra a 0.50 m cuando esten grandes queda un espacio en la parte inferior por dondel se puede entrar y salir; si esta a 0.25 se complica la cosa; en fin. Depende tambien como vayan formando el cerco si lo podan desde pequeño comienza a ramear. 
Saludos,

----------

